

Europe is not an entrepreneurial desert. The UK is an oasis. - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2010/05/europe-is-not-an-entrepreneurial-desert-the-uk-is-an-oasis/

======
sophacles
This article is not wort reading strictly by the title alone. If Europe is not
a desert, how can the UK be an oasis? Pretty much by definition the UK being
the oasis extends and strengthens the desert metaphor.

~~~
marklittlewood
My bad. I meant it to read that Europe is not a desert but the UK is
definitely an oasis. It was a sort of paradoxical play on words that went a
but wrong... Oops.

~~~
keefe
maybe...

While Europe is not an entrepreneurial desert, UK is still an oasis.

I dunno it strikes me as too clever by half, why not just go trollin' with the
UK is an entrepreneurial oasis in the European desert (or something). Probably
gets more clicks.

------
david927
Angel investment in the US: 16 billion Euro

Angel investment in the EU: 200 million Euro

50% of that was in the UK

~~~
iamcalledrob
Maybe the culture in Europe is to avoid building a business structure that
requires angel investment?

~~~
anamax
Fair enough. Let's look at the number of employed people in the EU and the US
over time. IIRC, the US has a better first derivative. (The US has fewer
people, so the total number workers in the EU may be larger.)

Of course, one can have biz that don't require employees. And maybe one or
both can't find employees for the biz that they have/want.

------
olliesaunders
Also read: Still best to be in North America. I lived in Toronto for a year, I
live close to London now, I know where I'd rather be.

------
nraynaud
it's shouting: "English speaking people understanding english speaking people
only" in my head ...

